# Non Compatible Games



## akvtiger (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there a way to get around games by Gameloft that are not compatible with the Touchpad?

TIA


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

1) buy the game
2) then google search for the GTP1000 APK of it, samsung tablet version. & use that apk. most of GTP1000 tablet apks have worked for me so far.
3) then get chainfire 3d from the market
4) if the game isn't working try the nvidia plugin + reduce textures to 16bit, most of the time that makes it work.
5) for some 16:9 ratio games from gameloft you'll have to use the status bar tweak i did to get the app desktop at 16:9 or else the touch GUI is messed up and the game is not really playable. it puts the status bar height at 168 so you have 16:9 aspect ratio app space. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10537-adjusting-verticle-size-of-bottom-status-bar-for-game-compatibility/page__fromsearch__1

check the game compatibility thread in here also, so you don't buy games that for sure don't work on the touchpad. like Oregon Trail, lol, that one for sure won't work for TouchPad, i've purchased and tried every version already.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7709-gameloft-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## akvtiger (Jul 9, 2011)

vsawri said:


> 1) buy the game
> 2) then google search for the GTP1000 APK of it, samsung tablet version. & use that apk. most of GTP1000 tablet apks have worked for me so far.
> 3) then get chainfire 3d from the market
> 4) if the game isn't working try the nvidia plugin + reduce textures to 16bit, most of the time that makes it work.
> ...


Thanks for the info. That worked!


----------

